# Yet another new monstrosity from KFC



## pink freud (Aug 18, 2010)

Warning, not for the weak of stomach...




























Mmmm, <strike>Meaty</strike> Skin-y: The KFC 'Skinwich' - Geekologie


Everything that is wrong with American cuisine in one convenient package.


----------



## Arterial (Aug 18, 2010)

I like how the watermark has "brain residue"


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 18, 2010)

That is damn near enough inspiration to take me from "mostly vegetarian" to full-time vegan. That's just fsckn gross... the sad thing is I llive in a state where plenty of folks actually would look at that and say "YUMMY!" I know a few dudes that love the double-down here... its just sad.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2010)

^ I think it looks good  (as in "it looks like it would taste good", it _looks_ revolting ).

KFC skin = the best part.

EDIT: Honestly, in the link, i think the worst looking part is the bun  Looks like plastic...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 18, 2010)

At least this one has the bread bun on it not like that other burger where the buns are more chicken pieces...


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 18, 2010)

ill admit that i DID NOT like the latest KFC meatwich. It NEEDS bread.

this looks like it would be tasty for the first bite and awful afterwards.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2010)

^ It definitely doesn't look like the kind of thing you'd be able to take home... if it's not *hot*, I imagine it would be disgusting


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought this was exposed as a hoax?

The Stew: KFC Skinwich hoax gets readers salivating, groaning


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 19, 2010)

From someone who likes to chow on Triple Bacon Cheeseburgers with bbq sauce and a side of mozzarella sticks, that is icky.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I thought this was exposed as a hoax?
> 
> The Stew: KFC Skinwich hoax gets readers salivating, groaning



One can dream *sniff*


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 19, 2010)

Real or not, the fact is, I would


----------



## Dan (Aug 19, 2010)

^ ditto. Looks like i could tackle one of those bad boys. 

You can blatently tell that the article has been written by a PETA nutjob though, you guys need to feast your tastebuds on one of THESE badboys:






Chicken Parmo. NE of the UK delicasy. Looks disgusting, tastes like heaven. True story


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 19, 2010)

But, really, this makes the Oki-Dog look like health food.


----------



## Dan (Aug 19, 2010)

Actually you know what, soon as i get my student loan through im going to cook all of these 

Anyone have any other awesome recipies?


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

I hate the way KFC tastes

(SHOCK AND AWE! THE BLACK GUY HATES KFC!)

if I eat fried chicken, I'll cook it at home or go to royal farms,

because every other place fucks it up.

now onto this " skinwich"

hoax or not, it's gross and i hope no one eats it.

the shit looks like it would be salty greasy and disgusting.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 19, 2010)

TreKita said:


> I hate the way KFC tastes
> 
> (SHOCK AND AWE! THE BLACK GUY HATES KFC!)
> 
> ...




I agree, Popeye's owns the shit out of KFC. Or, if you happen to be in Houston, hit up a Frenchy's.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 19, 2010)

and people wonder why Americans are the fattest people on earth


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 19, 2010)

I like em fat, so when I cook 'em, there is more meat.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I like em fat, so when I cook 'em, there is more meat.


 tis made me laugh in my cubicle.

shit I'm supposed to be working


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 19, 2010)

wow they will put anything in a bun and try to sell it...

the funny thing is this will prolly be a big hit...which will be good or bad for the heath care system depending on how you look at it


----------



## silentrage (Aug 19, 2010)

TreKita said:


> (SHOCK AND AWE! THE BLACK GUY HATES KFC!)



Wait, you're a guy?


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

silentrage said:


> Wait, you're a guy?


 yup.

a LADYguy


----------



## silentrage (Aug 19, 2010)

I feel so ... violated.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

silentrage said:


> I feel so ... violated.


 well, you shouldn't have bend over that one time.


----------



## riffist (Aug 19, 2010)

Mexi said:


> and people wonder why Americans are the fattest people on earth


 
Yup, there's your answer, fishbulb.

Actually, I don't think anybody finds it to be a _real_ mystery.


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 20, 2010)

Plug said:


> Actually you know what, soon as i get my student loan through im going to cook all of these
> 
> Anyone have any other awesome recipies?



One of my personal favourite sites: This Is Why You&#039;re Fat | Where dreams become heart attacks.

Ive made and eaten more things off this site than I care to remember, very good times!!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 21, 2010)

i enjoy food that tastes good, not because its extremely healthy or unhealthy. I also enjoy food that tastes good and is healthy. If you choose not to eat healthy and only eat fast food, thats you're own damn fault.


----------



## Origin (Aug 22, 2010)

I love quad bacon stackers but seeing myself lose weight and gain muscle from giving that shit up is too nice to resist...goddammit.....all skin...all..delicious...skin..


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 22, 2010)

Plug said:


> ^ ditto. Looks like i could tackle one of those bad boys.
> 
> You can blatently tell that the article has been written by a PETA nutjob though, you guys need to feast your tastebuds on one of THESE badboys:
> 
> ...




Pfft, Parma is the classic *Australian *pub food. 

Also, that skinwich would never sell here, meaning, the country would go into terror over such a fatty food  looks good, but skin when not attached to the chicken just seems a little more seedy.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread gives me noms.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 30, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Pfft, Parma is the classic *Australian *pub food.


 
This. I can't imagine an Aussie pub NOT serving parmas. I see nothing wrong with that pic, other than it being served in a pizza box. 

Regarding KFC, Original Recipe has always been a gamble (can be good, can be downright disgusting). Hot n Spicy is where it's at.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 30, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This. I can't imagine an Aussie pub NOT serving parmas.


 In-fuckin-deedy! Steak fits into this category too. There was a pub I used to go regularly with my mates for beer and steak. Then they got a new chef that removed steak from the menu


----------



## CodyMTS (Sep 2, 2010)

a sandwich filled with skin? what is this, a slayer song? thats fucking disgusting. like actually foul. going to the point of removing the skin from flesh just to put it in a sandwich is seriously fucked up.

call peta nutjobs if you want, they are the people who are fighting against animal cruelty. how would you like being stuck in a metal cage with bars around your heads and limbs, being prodded and given third degree burns and having your balls cut off with giant pliers


----------



## Mr Violence (Sep 2, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> call peta nutjobs if you want, they are the people who are fighting against animal cruelty. how would you like being stuck in a metal cage with bars around your heads and limbs, being prodded and given third degree burns and having your balls cut off with giant pliers



I'm sorry that I find it amusing that your band name is Make Them Suffer.  Just poking fun man.

There are people that aren't assholes that fight against animal cruelty. Peta is a shitpile full of lunatics.

Also, personally, I don't care all that much about animals. Sorry if that means I lack compassion. I just genuinely don't care and I love meat.


That said, this sandwich still looks like shit. It's got to be fake though. What would they do with the skinless meat? They certainly don't sell it like that, and I can't imagine they'd throw it out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 2, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> call peta nutjobs if you want, they are the people who are fighting against animal cruelty.



The thing is, that's not what PETA is really about. They support terrorism, killing of animals, and violence against those they do not like. Not support in the idealogical sense, but in sense that they fund known/admitted arsonists, murderers, and terrorist organizations. This has been well documented. 

I'm against animal abuse, but vehemently against PETA. As should anyone else who legitimately cares more about animals than making a public scene.

http://activistcash.com/organization_overview.cfm/o/21-people-for-the-ethical-treatment-of-animals


----------



## Razzy (Sep 2, 2010)

CodyMTS said:


> how would you like being stuck in a metal cage with bars around your heads and limbs, being prodded and given third degree burns and having your balls cut off with giant pliers


 
Sounds like my Friday night.


----------

